# lights



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

how long does everyone keep their lights on? i just got rid of my algae and i dont want it commin back. please let me know. i dont want to leave them on but i dont want leave them off


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

hiphopn said:


> how long does everyone keep their lights on? i just got rid of my algae and i dont want it commin back. please let me know. i dont want to leave them on but i dont want leave them off
> [snapback]939223[/snapback]​


come on guys i wanna keep my plants alive but the algae dead


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Mine are on 11 hours a day. I don't know the rationale behind how long they should be on, or if this is the best time to have them on, but my plants are fine


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Mine are on 11 hours a day. I don't know the rationale behind how long they should be on, or if this is the best time to have them on, but my plants are fine
> [snapback]939300[/snapback]​


11 hours perfect cuz that is what miine are set for. no algae problems haw?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not really, very minor algae but I attribute that to the planting level and fertilization combined with CO2 injection.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

could it me more of a direct light issue rather than your lighting. I have mine on a timer in 12 hour cycles with no direct light and have never had any problems.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

nomaddan said:


> could it me more of a direct light issue rather than your lighting. I have mine on a timer in 12 hour cycles with no direct light and have never had any problems.
> [snapback]939312[/snapback]​


i have no direct sunlight shinning on the tank. i do fertilize and i do inject co2 also. it seems as soon as i started injecting c02 the algae took off and my plants started to suffer. i left theights off for 2 days and did about a 25 % water change everyday before and after the lights went off and now we seem to be ok. im going to add more plants on the right side of my tank cuz the left is heavilly planted but the right has almost nothing


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

the photosynthetic period for most plants is between 12and 14 hours a day, but remember, dont try to make up for lack of lighting by leaving your lights on longer,


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i turn my lights on at about 5 pm when i get home from work. i leave them on until 11 pm when i go to bed. So i give them about 6 hours a day of light.

For lighting i use two satelite fixtures which are 96 watts each and have 10000k . My plants are doing ridiculously well.

i am also using the yeast method. Very helpful.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

sKuz said:


> i turn my lights on at about 5 pm when i get home from work. i leave them on until 11 pm when i go to bed. So i give them about 6 hours a day of light.
> 
> For lighting i use two satelite fixtures which are 96 watts each and have 10000k . My plants are doing ridiculously well.
> 
> ...


and how big is your tank?


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

125 gallons


----------

